

Tell HN: San Diego Meetup - jacoblyles

Hello Hacker News!<p>For the purpose of developing a hacker community in southern California, I am hosting a Hacker News meetup at Filter Coffee House on January 29th @6PM. This is a chance to meet other San Diegans interested in technology, science, and startups and share the projects that you are working on. This will be an informal meeting without any agenda, but if there is enough interest we will try to secure speakers in the future.<p>If you are coming, please RSVP by sending an email to the address in my profile. Please be sure to include the words "HN meetup" in the subject line.  Or if you prefer you may leave a message below. If there are too few RSVPs to book a meeting space at Filter, then I will cancel the event and let the people know who left me a contact email address.<p>The address is 4096 30th St.<p>I look forward to meeting you!<p>-Jacob
======
blizkreeg
Shoot, missed this one. Looking forward to the next one.

------
jayliew
I'm in, sent you an email. Hope to see the SD HN folks!

------
brentpayne
cool, I'm in

